# how much 05 gas tank hold?



## billygg (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey guys, 

I know they claim on paper, the 2005 holds 21.5 gallons. So far, i have never filled it up past 18.75. I drive it till the needle is below the E line, then fill it, and can only get 18.75 on top off. whats going on here. this is at multiple stations. Has anyone else noticed this.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Look at this thread.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=115649

The actual volume of the tank is 21.5 gallons. However, no gas tank will fill to full capacity (fuel pump, level surfaces, etc.).

Try it with other vehicles -- I'd bet you'll see that they won't hold their capacity, either.


----------



## MTBPATH (Sep 14, 2005)

not sure if trucks/SUV and passenger cars are different.
but for my 92 Acura Integra, gas tank cap is 13.2. I filled it at 12.5 before. 
that's my experience.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Yea, I had a car with a claimed capacity of 12.5 gallons and pumped over 13 gallons into it one time! Wasn't paying attention at the time, then a month later read in the paper the station was busted because their pumps weren't calibrated and they were ripping people off! I pay closer attention now, but also fill up when I reach a 1/2 tank, so it more difficult to tell...


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Yeah the most Ive crammed into my tank so far is 19.5 gallons or so. Somebody needs to run their truck right out of gas and then fill it up -- but that won't be me 


- Greg -


----------



## inyourface1650 (Oct 6, 2005)

Didnt someone do that...Awhile back? 
I dont think there is anything wrong with a pessimistic fuel gauge....Much better than an optimistic one


----------



## MrFancypants (Nov 18, 2005)

Update... put 19.8 in it yesterday :jump:


- Greg -


----------

